# How to adjust rena flow rate?



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I got a used rena xp2 from a member couple month ago, and just set it up recently for my 48G tank.

After the setup, I realized the the current is too strong , and I donno how or where to adjust the flow rate... 

Any ideas??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I believe the complete set of Rena should have come with a valve at the outflow. Someone here may have a extra valve part they could sell.
Don't remember exactly if lifting the handle above the motor housing a bit will slow down the flow. Should not hurt trying.
If not you can always add a valve to the output hose for less than $10. I have a new valve you could have for $5 but a long drive for you.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do NOT lift the handle on the motor hosing. It will most likely cause the filter to leak. The flow can be adjusted as Gklaw said at the outlet if you have the original valve. Here is a link showing what it looks like.

http://www.planetrenadirect.com/c=5...7-01/Rena-Filstar-XP-Outflow-Regulator-D.html

If you don't have the piece you'll need to diy something or find a new part.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not lift the handle bar to reduce the flow. Use the part that Immus21 was showing it. It is outflow adjustment. You should have it if it is a new filter. Also, adding the spraybar will reduce your flow rate. 
If you don't have that part, and you can't find it for free, I have a new one for $5.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the valve that I am not using around here somewhere. If I can find it, you can have it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Found it... it's yours if you want it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you guys for the info~~!
I will pm you Hector~


----------

